# just thought i should share this ....ouch Tree Surgeon Gets His Leg Shattered



## vlad.alucard (Mar 7, 2013)

Tree Surgeon Gets His Leg Shattered by Cut Tree Branch - YouTube


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 7, 2013)

vlad.alucard said:


> Tree Surgeon Gets His Leg Shattered by Cut Tree Branch - YouTube



This is an old rererepost that does not belong in this forum.


----------



## moody (Mar 7, 2013)

No need to post things like that here. I'm sure you meant no harm but not something we advertise.


----------



## 1dragon (Mar 7, 2013)

OUCH!!!!!! I would have never thought the limb would have went in that direction. That was weird.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 7, 2013)

Old news, a "tree surgeon" would not be on that ladder to start with...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 7, 2013)

You could see it coming, he has that piece tied off way too high


----------



## vlad.alucard (Mar 7, 2013)

moody said:


> No need to post things like that here. I'm sure you meant no harm but not something we advertise.



yes no harm intended and i see that now, i just happen to stumble across the vid on another site and then find it on youtube, is there a way i can take it off if it doesnt belong ?


----------



## 1dragon (Mar 7, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> You could see it coming, he still has that piece tied off way too high



Okay see I didn't look at it close enough or a second time. I didn't see it tied off at all, that explains it.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Mar 8, 2013)

*If stuff like that doesn't belong*

How are folks supposed to learn? I'll bet that vid teaches better than a dozen showing right ways of working. I know I have learned as much from watching mistakes as from perfect work.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 8, 2013)

I had never seen this before, and I'm glad I did. It was grisly, but that will make me think twice about stupid stuff I've been caught doing:biggrin:View attachment 283393


I actually know better, but seeing the results of stupidity graphically helps the slow-witted to learn


----------



## Bermie (Mar 16, 2013)

He is NOT a tree surgeon...he's just a guy on a ladder with a saw getting it badly wrong.
He's fortunate to be alive.


----------



## ReggieT (Mar 21, 2013)

vlad.alucard said:


> Tree Surgeon Gets His Leg Shattered by Cut Tree Branch - YouTube



hmm....that had ta hurt!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 22, 2013)

*Leave it up*

Folks on the homeowner forum will be quick to hire a pro after seeing this!


----------



## fpyontek (Apr 3, 2013)

1dragon said:


> OUCH!!!!!! I would have never thought the limb would have went in that direction. That was weird.



Not trying to be a wise a$$, but that response is exactly why this post belongs here. If climbers, and the groundsmen holding the ropes, don't understand why the limb reacted in the way it did they are putting themselves in grave danger. I think all climbers and groundsmen should see this video followed by a discussion about why the accident occurred.

The accident could have been a lot worse though, the limb would have come straight back, rather than rotating and coming back, either forcing the chain saw into the victim or the limb hitting him in the torso or head. 

Some companies require their climbers to drop crotch the limb being lowered to avoid this scenario. That is where the crotch used for the rope is at or just below where the cut is being made. This way the limb cannot come back, at least any more than the distance to where the rope is tied or the first hitch.

At least 4 factors contributed to the limb in the video coming back at the victim:
The rope in the video had been placed in a crotch many feet higher in the tree, the rope had been tied too far out on the limb, and then rope must have been pulled taut then tied off before the victim ascended the ladder to make the cut.

I would like to see this video re-posted periodically. If the video gives pause to anyone attempting to do this it may save a life, and isn't that what this forum is about.


----------



## Dia67na (Apr 11, 2013)

that explains it.


----------



## B-Edwards (May 7, 2013)

Not to get into a pissing match but I have always thought this stuff should be displayed for anyone who wants to see it.

My son is taking drivers ed at the moment and his instructor has photos of teens from crashed vehicles (some are very very graphic). These pictures messed with him some and though I wish he didnt have to see something like that I am hoping it will keep him from seeing it in real life. 


Back in high school many years ago there was a car brought into our town from another county in our state, four teens had died in a drunk driving accident in the car. Some people were disturbed they seen it. I still remember it well thirty years later. It works. 



You can pretend it doesnt happen all you want but it does and people always need a wake up call.


----------

